# 120 Euro Origin (EA) Guthaben für 110 Euro



## RowZ (20. August 2022)

Hallo!
Durch einen Fehlkauf besitze ich 120€ Guthaben auf meinem Origin (EA) Account. Da ich selbst nur Xbox spiele, kann ich das Guthaben nicht verwenden.

Daher biete ich frei wählbare Spiele im Wert von 120€ für 110€ an.

Das Angebot gilt für alle Spiele, die aktuell  auf Origin zu kaufen sind, keine vorbestellten Spiele.


----------

